# School Debt For Farmers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing Tennessee...

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/06/law-would-forgive-some-school-debt-farmersnews/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=8fde48f321-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-8fde48f321-296641129


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't really agree with forgiveness for any debt, but maybe they will have grants or maybe they already do in about 10 years when my son will start college instead of this forgiveness program.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Ha, 30k of student debt? Thats weak. We had around 150 when we got married. Paid it off in 10 years.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like all my debts forgiven----Oh, wait, I don't have any--Hang on, while I go out and buy some farm land and equipment--Be right back.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I must say, it does have a liberal ring to it. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a stupid idea to a non existant problem. I see they mention gov employees as well as teachers. Yet another handout.

If someone wants to go into school debt by all means go for it. But plan on paying it off. No reason I should subsidize 4 years of playing for someone else.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dill said:


> Ha, 30k of student debt? Thats weak. We had around 150 when we got married. Paid it off in 10 years.


Wow! How much schooling?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dill said:


> Ha, 30k of student debt? Thats weak. We had around 150 when we got married. Paid it off in 10 years.


I agree, 30k won't get you a year of school at a large university......


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Take away the student loan programs and school tuition would come down pretty fast. I blame student loans is one of the biggest reasons tuition costs so much.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Here in GA, we have a program called the HOPE Scholarship. Funded by the Lottery, it basically provided tuition stipends for tuition and books for Ga students who maintained a 3.0 GPA. It worked great for the first few years until the colleges began admitting anyone with a heartbeat. I think at one point, the drop out rate for first year students was around 55%.

What happened is that students, who really had no business going to college, would get accepted and attend school. First semester, they failed a couple of classes and got put on probation. Second semester, they continued with their poor study habits and lost the HOPE Scholarship. Students basically went to school free for year before they dropped out.

The problem was twofold: 1) they wasted funds that could have gone to students who were more serious about their grades and 2) colleges acted like drunken sailors with all the new money coming in. They kept increasing tuition and fees all the while knowing the students wouldn't make it to year two. The freshmen classes were taught by low price graduate assistants and part time professors. Colleges were rolling in the dough.

In my opinion, they should have made the Hope Scholarship a reimbursement program where the student pays tuition up front and gets reimbursed upon successful completion of the class.

So now, the Hope Scholarship has been cut way back before they went broke. Colleges are pushing students into loans, knowing full well that there is no way in hell a student should amass a debt load of $60-70k and come out of college only qualified for a $30k / year job.

The college finance departments are not your friends...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You said a mouthful Rockmart.....that's exactly what has happened here. Another problem we face, even if you do make it thru and get a degree, they've been so devalued in the last 10-20 yrs that the piece of paper you paid so much for is worth even less. My daughter recently qualified for the Zell Miller scholarship (very high GPA) and will be attending UGA in 15 days for summer classes. Thankfully, this will be my last thru the institutes of higher learning.


----------

